

Hey startups on a budget, download Photoshop CS2 for free - right from Adobe - knofun
http://www.zeropaid.com/news/103252/how-to-download-photoshop-for-free/

======
lttlrck
Is this really doing anyone a favor?

\- Direct links to CS2 that neatly bypass the notice that says this is for
licensed users. Note: the login page was not there 2-3 weeks ago, apparently
CS2 is still popular and Adobe have noticed. Adobe say they have disabled the
licensing code, but have they stopped it calling home?

\- A recommendation to use bittorrent to get CS6

\- And finally GIMP

If you are on a startup "on a budget" use GIMP. Or get the CS6 trial, if you
need it pay for it after the next round of funding.

------
vyrotek
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5023859>

